# Carolina Exotic Expo (pics)



## frogface

Just got home from the exotic animal expo in Raleigh NC. Good show as far as vendors. Not so good as far as numbers of visitors. Well, good for me because I could actually get to the counters and see stuff this time. 

I took some pics. Sorry I have a crappy point and shoot. 

Under the Canopy Farms
Tom teaching peeps about darts








And on and on (I really like this about them. They take the time to teach)








Jane adding up big money on her calculator








Carolina Dart frogs
Jeff (jcgso on DB)


----------



## frogface

Rainforest Junkys
(Mike Novy)

















Hypnofrog sat on the business cards, luring in the unsuspecting








Little girl has been captured by Hypnofrog


----------



## JakkBauer

Awesome pics cant wait til ATL Repticon next month


----------



## frogface

Josh's Frogs
Zack (zBrinks)

Counting that money so fast, his hand is but a blur








Beautiful frogs, nicely displayed








Under lock and key!








Adam (Shinosuke)
Still making goofy white guy faces








Hitting on the security guard








A picture of their knees








Botanyboy, Rcteem, jcgso


----------



## frogface

Some critters

Iguana rescue guy








Local exotic vet represents








American Alligator
















Big snake








Close up of Hypnofrog


----------



## frogface

What did I get, you ask? My new baby from Mike Novy! I also got a segzy tank top from Mike but no pic of that. Don't want to blind anyone, lol.


----------



## Shinosuke

I'm glad you took these pics but they don't do some of your subjects justice - your new frog is gorgeous, and Tracy (otherwise known as "the security guard") was super cute! Unfortunately the pictures of my goofy face are pretty much spot on but, as you can tell, I try not to let that hold me back


----------



## Feelin Froggy

Looks like more frogs there than Daytona this year!! Lol.

I was thinking about going but it looks like Zach is holding it down haha!!


----------



## vivlover10

Great pics! wish I was closer


----------



## Robzilla56

I had an awesome time there this morning! So much cool stuff, I could have spent soo much money (If I had it!)


----------



## frogface

This thread isn't frog related? Really? Moved to the Lounge between "what are you listening too" and "xbox" .......


----------



## botanyboy03

It was good meeting everyone yesterday. Missed meeting Adam though, did see the security guard. Picked up some nice frogs from a company in Michigan wink wink. 

Zac


----------



## vivlover10

frogface said:


> This thread isn't frog related? Really? Moved to the Lounge between "what are you listening too" and "xbox" .......


How is this not frog related? I saw frogfaces new frog, joshs frogs with frogs, and a ton of other venders with frogs.


----------



## Roots

Thanks for sharing the pic's - getting me excited about the White Plains show.


----------



## billschwinn

It does seem strange to move a thread featuring Frogs and Frog Vendors selling of frogs by people that breed frogs.There wasn't even any Flippers pictured as I have seen in other threads in the past. 
This pictoral of Frogs at the show is well done Frogface, our fearless roving reporter!

I just read the description of the Lounge- A place to hang out and discuss off subject topics. Just my opinion , I think the move may need to be re-examined.


----------



## frogface

Well I went back today, because I was told that I *had* to get some of Novy's cricket mash. Apparently it's the tastiest stuff in town. While I Was there, I grabbed another treefrog, oh, and some crickets. 

Bad news, Hypnofrog had been sold. Good news, is that someone purchased the whole group!

I had Zack take a picture of me, due to the complaints I received about no frogface at the show pics. Unfortunately, that pic disappeared from my camera. I must have done something weird to it before I handed it to Zack. True story.

Here are pics of the new treefrog. I hope that the 3 people that hang out in the Lounge enjoy them. 

Once I get their tank set up, I'll post pics of it. Hrmmm not sure where I'll post the pics.


----------



## sports_doc

Fellas....I just saw this thread, and need to comment.

1. If you think a thread needs attn by a moderator, then 'report' the thread...dont post your opinions in it! That is hijacking.

2. I see your sarcasm, and raise you one magical thread move to the Regional event section of DB....where it belongs!

3. Did I mention the report button?? 

Now, thanks for the pics. The show looked like fun. Wish the economy would have supported more customer traffic.

Best,


----------



## frogface

Thank you, mods!


----------



## vivlover10

Nice second frog! 

I was wondering why you showed everybody but yourself hmmm, mysteriously missing... JK!


----------



## billschwinn

Well I was hoping for more pics of frogs and the coveted Frog Face pic, but alas, it was not meant to be, strategic mishaps, how convenient! I am glad the thread has been moved


----------



## frogface

Oooh maybe a pair. What do you think, Bill?


----------



## billschwinn

They are still too small even for a guess, sorry.


----------



## frogface

billschwinn said:


> They are still too small even for a guess, sorry.


Boo.. hiss... Not a Frog Whisperer, I see.


----------



## botanyboy03

Kris does exist, I saw her yesterday. But I was in the middle of moving tanks and frogs to my new apartment finally. Got the rack set up, but I have come to the conclusion I think I need another rack, or re-do it again, because if I get the 40B set up, its gonna be higher than I can reach.


----------



## billschwinn

botanyboy03 said:


> Kris does exist, I saw her yesterday. But I was in the middle of moving tanks and frogs to my new apartment finally. Got the rack set up, but I have come to the conclusion I think I need another rack, or re-do it again, because if I get the 40B set up, its gonna be higher than I can reach.


Then you get a ladder and keep adding tanks!


----------



## botanyboy03

billschwinn said:


> Then you get a ladder and keep adding tanks!


Yeah, I've thought of that. But building a 40B tank 5 to 6 feet off the ground seems like a challenge for a ladder. The apartment ceiling is only so tall. If I could get rid of my heavy footed upstairs neigbors, it would be great.


----------



## ZeeZ

I didn't realize that you guys were there! I went Sunday and got myself two beautiful Fat Tailed Geckos from the expo. I wandered the dart frogs but I didn't see any Powerblue morphs for sale. I must have missed the Joshsfrogs booth or otherwise I would've bought ABG substrate...

I did wonder if anyone from here was at the show. I should have introduced myself...


----------



## frogface

We can try again in May


----------



## Zoomie

Great pics! Awesome reporting. Took me 10 minutes just to break away fom Hypno Frog's gaze. 

I had to bow out at the last second and take one for the team when Mrs Zoomie stepped up to babysit some special care dogs for a woman that was leaving her home for the first time in years. It's hard being married to Mary Poppins. 

I'll be at the next one for sure.


----------

